# New member from Ohio



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## lilianna123 (Nov 25, 2021)

hi 
newbie too 
energetic to get new things from all of you


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Where?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

eightwt said:


> Where?


If you’re referring to the previous post, looks like the flag of Canada!🇨🇦


----------



## MMeseck (Feb 25, 2019)

indybio72 said:


> Hi everyone. New member from Ohio. Looking forward to being in the forum


Welcome!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. Great Lakes adventures or rivers?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

indybio72 said:


> Hi everyone. New member from Ohio. Looking forward to being in the forum


I know that there’s no shortage of Walleye, Smallmouth, and Steelhead in and around the lake.👍


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

The Fin said:


> If you’re referring to the previous post, looks like the flag of Canada!🇨🇦


Nah, referring to OP


----------



## Kyle Malone (Mar 23, 2019)

Welcome. Killed a lot of nice bucks near Ironton


----------



## IHDCJK3 (Aug 5, 2021)

Welcome to the group


----------

